# Delta 36-600



## mikew13 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a Delta 36-600 I had for 10 years, however the motor just burned out arcing blue and orange flashes in the middle of a cabinet door project.

In the meantime until I upgrade to a better contractor saw from Delta, I would like to hear from owners of this model about any motor upgrades, or am I just stuck with the stock motor I plan on purchasing?
($200)

My plan is purchase brushings for the older motor and have it repaired if I found a good price and sell when I purchase a better Delta.

Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a belt drive, the motor swap should be a breeze for any brand you want to use just get a pully the right shaft size and bolt it on. Baldor is the most common but there are many others like this grizzy motor

http://grizzly.com/products/Motor-2-HP-Single-Phase-3450-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/H5385

or

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-3450-RPM-Open-110V-220V/G2908

but if you were planing on upgrading anyways do it now and save tyhe motor cost in the purchase. Then look for a motor cheap at yard sales, Ebay and the such for the old one or sell it missing the motor for $50.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The 36-600 was my first TS....it's since been replaced by the TS300. If simply replacing the brushes doesn't do the trick, I doubt it's worth repairing the motor unless you find someone to do it cheap. 

At this point, I'd be leaning heavily toward biting the bullet and buying at least a full size used contractor saw with the $200 it'll cost to replace the motor on the 36-600. After 10 years, I'd say you got your money's worth. You might be able to sell of some of the parts to offset the cost of a replacement....fence, miter gauge, blade guard, leg stand, handwheels, wings, etc....you might be pleasantly surprised by what you'll get on Ebay. 

There are some new saw deals going on...$400 for the Jet contractor saw at Rockler. $267 for the Craftsman 22104 hybrid at Sears (if you can find one in stock). Have heard rumor about a Ridgid TS2400 portable jobsite saw for $299 on black Friday. And likely many others I'm not aware of...'tis the season. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikew13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Unfortunately the 36-600 isn't belt drive, its direct drive with a intregrated 5/8 shaft tapped on the end.
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/delta/36-600

Thank you for the knottscott, however being a ex-home depot employee, I prefer to shy away from Ridgid and even further from Craftsman power tools. (I buy their handtools through).
However Craftsman sacrificed quality in power tools about 20 years ago.

Being a direct drive motor, it seems impossible to find a aftermarket, superior replacement motor. So I will bite the bullet and replace it. 
I have other things on my list instead of buying another tablesaw. Being 25, out of school and no permanent job, I will keep this until I find a permanent job and can purchase better and more machinery. In that case when the time comes, and I can pay $800-$1000 for a good saw. For now if I find a nice, shop used Delta Contractors saw with the external belt drive motor, I will sell this one, especially when its easier to upgrade the motor.


----------



## mikew13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Does this look like a good saw?





































Model 34-444


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: It does to me....good saw, looks to be in good shape, and is a standard full size saw. That's the USA made version of their more modern China saws. It'll accept standard accessories and things like the wings and fence are easily upgradeable in the future should you ever have the desire. If the price is right and it runs as good as it looks, I'd be tempted.


----------



## mikew13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Also a 34-441 popped up on Craigslist, but is the 34-444 a superior model?


----------

